

Introducing the Ability to Follow Thought Leaders on LinkedIn - pspeter3
http://blog.linkedin.com/2012/10/02/follow-people/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4601705>

But you knew that, because it was you who submitted the same story three times
in under 10 minutes.

